# διδάκτωρ της σχολής / διδάκτορας της σχολής



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πρώτα απ' όλα, να πούμε ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι διδάσκει εκεί, γιατί είδα να μεταφράζεται σε professor. Είναι αυτός που πήρε το ντοκτορά του σε κάποια σχολή.

Έχουμε ελληνικές διατυπώσεις όπως τις παρακάτω:
Είναι διδάκτωρ της Σχολής Αρχιτεκτόνων Μηχανικών του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου
Το 1991 αναγορεύθηκε διδάκτωρ της Σχολής Δασολογίας και Φυσικού Περιβάλλοντος του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης
Είναι Επίτιμος Διδάκτωρ της Σχολής Καλών Τεχνών του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης
Από το 2008 είναι υποψήφιος διδάκτωρ της σχολής Η.Μ.Μ.Υ. του Ε.Μ.Π.​
Ποιες αγγλικές αποδόσεις σάς αρέσουν περισσότερο; Να κάνω την αρχή:

XXX holds a doctoral degree (in XXX) from (XXX)
XXX holds a Ph.D. (in XXX) from (XXX)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2011)

Και οι δύο μου αρέσουν, αλλά περισσότερο αυτή με το Ph.D. 

Και παραθέτω και το Ph.D candidate για τον υποψήφιο...


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 27, 2011)

Και doctorate degree, non?


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2011)

Εγώ δεν θα έβαζα Ph.D. αν δεν ήξερα σίγουρα ότι πρόκειται γι' αυτό κι όχι για D.Phil., Eng.D. ή κάποια από τις πολλές παραλλαγές που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## surfmadpig (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 SBE


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2011)

Έχει δίκιο η SBE.


----------

